# calaverite found as well as promising gold or?



## rarefindsprospecting (May 29, 2014)

He guys.... after reading gold refining volume1 i have been intrigued by using hydrogen peoxide as an oxidizer in my solution. Currently using a 2-1 muriatic acid to bleach at six times volume of material.i have became attatched to the cleaning isle in my local grocery store. Before i found out about the use of hydrogen peroxide i was intrigued to test resololve or oxi clean as an additive to help dissolve more gold. Now i have understood that that hydrogen peroxide and muriatic acid can be used by them selves. First....how will thiseffect calaverite containing 40-70 percent gold content with some silver and less copper. What is the ratio of peroxide to acid as i have not been aable to come across this, which do i start with and will smb still precipitate effectively? Sorry for the questions but i honoustly have not been able to find these answers through my daily research.....


----------



## Geo (May 29, 2014)

AP, acid peroxide is actually a refining tool. Use 32% hcl and 17.5% - 35% hydrogen peroxide to dissolve gold foils and fine powders. Be careful as peroxide of this concentration is a very aggressive oxidant.


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 29, 2014)

Hello. Both of these samples are found both directly in And around quartz what are you opinions? I believe I have a form of calaverite as well asconcentrated gold ore. I am anewly certified prospector with great ambition and abusiness plan to eventually prospect properties and develop mineral mines


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 29, 2014)

I may have further info and pics if required


----------



## butcher (May 30, 2014)

Calverite gold ore is not found in many areas around the world, this refractory ore, of sulfides and tellurides makes floatation of the milled ore a good candidate for recovery methods, before oxidation of the ore, roasting or the more ECO friendly bio=oxidation, before even considering a leaching process, probably the less common leaches such as thiosulfate or Thiourea leach would be more common for this type of ore than more commonly used cyanide leach.


----------



## Platdigger (May 30, 2014)

What tests have you done to confirm this is calaverite?


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 30, 2014)

Hello again I will be active here for the next 10 hrs I am seeking universities assistance on a micro chemical Pyradine-HBr test to confirm the presence of gold. Otherwise just general comparison to online information. I believe it is a variable of some kind. It forms also in nuggets in exterior or redrirection of quartz veins. The nugget form with a copper colour shell is thr only characteristic Icannot seem to match although every other description detail matches perfectly.


----------



## Reno Chris (May 30, 2014)

I am glad you have a dream. My guess is what you have is pyrite or Arsenopyrite. 

As a previous poster said, What tests have you done to show that it is calaverite?

Calaverite is rare stuff and the chance that what you have is really calaverite is quite slim. Pyrite and arsenopyrite are both about a million times more common than Calaverite. 

Mineral identification for the beginner is difficult.


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 30, 2014)

Vey familiar with pyrite as there is abundences of it it the bancroft regin. I am in an area where gold claims have been operational since the 1860. Marmora, bannockburn, eldarado..... i am still in the process of sending a sample out to be tested with the Pyraidine HBr micro chemical tests. I would be interested in sending you a sample if you are interested


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for the introduction to arsenopyrite.  it may very well be! I have read there is still gold content i am still willing to extract. As i am studying this mineral any additional info is apreciated. Thank you thank you!


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 30, 2014)

This is where i sit with an hour left in my dissolving process. My first trial/learning run after i filtered it there were heavy silver muddy sediments in my filter.....


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 4, 2014)

How did you treat ore before your "dissolving process"
Can you define your dissolving process?


----------



## Paul_n (Feb 11, 2015)

Quite exciting. X-ray saying 8.5% au


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 11, 2015)

That looks like massive arsenopyrite. Beware of the arsenic!

I've seen reports of arsenopyrite ore with 2.5% gold content. The gold was microscopic and impossible to see with your eyes.

Göran


----------



## rickbb (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope we don't read about you in the paper after your "widow" finds you in your shop after you dissolve some arsenic in HCL to get the gold.


----------



## Lou (Feb 11, 2015)

You need to get fire assay on the material to prove out what you've found.

If it fire assays, it pays as we say in the precious metals business.

Given what's in it, you're going to want to broker the ore to a smelter.


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 1, 2015)

40 to 70 percent gold content. how did you get that number? how many tons of this can you get? If this is only a few lbs then crush it and direct smelt in a safe way due to poisons in the fumes. or sell to some one that can do it in a safe way. good luck and a good find no matter whats in it. Bryan in Denver Colorado.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 3, 2015)

Xray is good only if you melt testing sample thoroughly and then zap it from all sides and also drill and zap drilled pieces.


----------



## aReALGOLdMinEr (Apr 29, 2022)

u do have pyrite for sure but they can and do grow side by side dependig on if they r going thru fault lines over where i go im from ca and mine up in n. california . and dont listen to all the negativity but if ur gonna advertise .. know the facts before u put up inferior and incorrect information about minerals especially gold bearing ones .. gold like salvanite and calverite are not as rare as they seem and if people had done there homework ... theyd know that their full of it and if they believe that because its written down then africa didnt split in half oceans dont swallow whole countries n continents ... gold among every mineral n bi product of this earth is available global warmings droughts volcanic activity, cavities underneath crusts ... i could gon for days what the game changers are and how hydrothermal veins r everywhere and very easy to spot by the stains in the dirt the plants around above it tell u wether or not gold veins r popping up and if u know mineral gold and oxidation stains then u r not far off


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 29, 2022)

aReALGOLdMinEr, welcome to the forum. I hope I got your name right, but it's hard with the alternate caps and lower case.

It sounds like you have a lot of knowledge. I look forward to learning from you.

Please don't use text lingo here, like "u", "r", and "n". Our members come from around the world, and many have to use translators to read the forum. Text lingo doesn't translate well, and could create dangerous situations.

Dave


----------



## Rick & Carrie (May 2, 2022)

It sounds like we could have some interesting geology/minerology/petrology related conversations and discussions here.


aReALGOLdMinEr said:


> u do have pyrite for sure but they can and do grow side by side dependig on if they r going thru fault lines over where i go im from ca and mine up in n. california . and dont listen to all the negativity but if ur gonna advertise .. know the facts before u put up inferior and incorrect information about minerals especially gold bearing ones .. gold like salvanite and calverite are not as rare as they seem and if people had done there homework ... theyd know that their full of it and if they believe that because its written down then africa didnt split in half oceans dont swallow whole countries n continents ... gold among every mineral n bi product of this earth is available global warmings droughts volcanic activity, cavities underneath crusts ... i could gon for days what the game changers are and how hydrothermal veins r everywhere and very easy to spot by the stains in the dirt the plants around above it tell u wether or not gold veins r popping up and if u know mineral gold and oxidation stains then u r not far off


----------



## PeterM (May 3, 2022)

This thread I've enjoyed reading. There is one thing it reminds me of and what was the first thing I learned while getting into prospecting. "Observation is not a means of detection for Gold and Silver", is what an old prospector told me. From there I relied upon, wet chemistry, and other forms of analysis. There are many ways nature may have deposited Ag and Au, I never worry about the how. Analysis from a photo, never easy.....


----------



## VK3NHL (May 4, 2022)

PeterM said:


> This thread I've enjoyed reading. There is one thing it reminds me of and what was the first thing I learned while getting into prospecting. "Observation is not a means of detection for Gold and Silver", is what an old prospector told me. From there I relied upon, wet chemistry, and other forms of analysis. There are many ways nature may have deposited Ag and Au, I never worry about the how. Analysis from a photo, never easy.....


Hi Peter
An old prospector here in Australia once said to me. 
“Gold brings out the best in some people & brings out the worst in others”
That was many years ago and never has a truer word ever been spoken..

Cheers from Down-Under
Tony


----------



## Biom (Jun 28, 2022)

rarefindsprospecting said:


> He guys.... after reading gold refining volume1 i have been intrigued by using hydrogen peoxide as an oxidizer in my solution. Currently using a 2-1 muriatic acid to bleach at six times volume of material.i have became attatched to the cleaning isle in my local grocery store. Before i found out about the use of hydrogen peroxide i was intrigued to test resololve or oxi clean as an additive to help dissolve more gold. Now i have understood that that hydrogen peroxide and muriatic acid can be used by them selves. First....how will thiseffect calaverite containing 40-70 percent gold content with some silver and less copper. What is the ratio of peroxide to acid as i have not been aable to come across this, which do i start with and will smb still precipitate effectively? Sorry for the questions but i honoustly have not been able to find these answers through my daily research.....


Hello if you think you have calvarite you can use denesty measurement to see how haevy the material if it over 9 yes and the best way and easy to prosses is with fusion with sodium bicarbonate to get rid of tellerium that's around 800 degree c and make shots to water and then do it second time and dry and encaurt whit 3 times it's waight whits silver if not with copper and and use nitric 50 percent water the remain powder it's pure gold if you not sure do it again with AR good luck this is the safest eazy way for that type of ore


----------

